# Butch Leal



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

... the 1985 Pontiac Firebird Pro Stock driven by Butch Leal ...

... this is a box stock build of the Monogram White Lightning Pro/Street Firebird kit ... I had built this kit back in the '80's and it went together fine ... however this particular kit fought me at every turn ... multiple (numerous) fit issues caused me to almost give up on it twice ... but I finally got it modified and tweaked enough to call it finished ...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice build and awesome engine details! 🤙


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

it looks fine, so it was a good thing you kept at it.


----------

